# You don't currently have permission to access this folder



## keithlyncd (Aug 30, 2014)

Windows 8.1 running on C drive with all my back up/pervious folder/files on D drive from Windows 7. No issues initially.

Windows 8.1 developed operations issues and bugs a few months ago such as intermittently not allowing access to folders so I wiped C drive and reloaded again.

Currently I have tried to access some picture files, being the ones that were most likely modified /saved to D drive by the original Windows 8.1 and I cannot. Oddly enough it seems I have full access to documents and music folders/files on same D drive and the earliest picture pre first Windows 8.1 and latest pictures save buy current Windows 8.1.

When I click on the files in question, a window opens:
_You dont currently have permission to access this folder_

I then click on _Continue_. The next window opens:
_You have been denied permission to access this folder_

I then click on _security tab_ The next window opens: with tabs for _General, Sharing, Security, Customise._ I have clicked:

_General_ to see; _size_: 0 bytes, _Attributes_: Read-only (selected), clicked _Advanced _to see _allow files in the folder to have contents indexed in addition to file properties (_selected_)_. No _encrypt_ or other attributes has been selected.

_Security _to see _You must have Read permissions to view the properties of this object._, clicked _Advance _to see _Owner: Unable to display current owner._ I click on the corresponding _Change_ prompt and go through procedure to take owner ship of file. When I attempt to apply, _Windows Security_ windows opens and states, _If you have just taken ownership of this object, you will need to close and reopen this objects properties before you can view or change permissions._ I click _OK_ and close all windows only to find out nothing is changed.

I have also tried to take ownership of the drive, but the folders in question are denied in the process.

Ground Hog Day, over and over.

Any suggestions from the wise?


----------



## gamotosou (Aug 30, 2014)

where did the D:> drive come from? did u create that partition? 

Sent from my Matricom G-Box Midnight MX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## keithlyncd (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi, thanks for your time.
I run 2 separate individual hard drives.
Operating system runs on C drive (64 G SSD)
All folders/files stored on D drive (320 G Sata)
This way when Windows becomes corrupted/faulty/slow I wipe it and start fresh. Worked for Windows 7 but something went wrong with Windows 8.1. I may have placed security lock on sharing as the kids computers on same network or perhaps 8.1 just secures them automatically when saved. My documents are more important though and I still have full access to those and seemingly everything else stored on D drive.
Anyways, the pictures files when saved by original 8.1 were accessible and viewable by it at the time as I checked them and viewed them during this time.
I checked my latest back up of D drive on the back up Portable Hard drive and all picture files I cannot access were not there. Either I did not back up when I deleted the original 8.1 from c drive or when backed up the security lock on these missing picture files did not allow them to be backed up to the Portable Hard drive.
Suggestions?
Cheers.


----------



## gamotosou (Aug 30, 2014)

I assume you are using the same username, but perhaps it's looking at the SID...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamotosou (Aug 30, 2014)

Do you have, either in C or D drives, a WINDOWS.old folder in the root if the drive? Also, when adding yourself as an owner, are you specifying your username, or a group that your user ID is a part of?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keithlyncd (Aug 30, 2014)

I am somewhat of a novice, knowing only enough to only get me into trouble.
I use the same user name. Oddly in both C and D drive when I check files and security settings and check procedure for changing them in the final stages where you select "_find_", my user name is all in CAPITALS, not sure why by seems consistent when in the "_Advance_" when selecting administrator/s, user/s
SID ? not sure what you refer to.
D drive is for storage only, no OS
C drive from memory was a fresh install, not upgrade or repair to potentially corrupt new installation.
I have "_File name extensions" _and "_Hidden items"_ ticked in "_View" _section when viewing drives and no WINDOWS.old files or other previous files/folders are visible.
Oddly, yesterday Windows was prompting me continuously to delete corrupted files from D drive Recycle bin. Never seen this before as C drive is OS and is where the recycle bin is? For fear it referred to picture files I was trying to change security on I did not delete. Today there is no prompt so far requesting to delete?


----------



## gamotosou (Aug 30, 2014)

What is the full file path for the location of the pictures that you do NOT have access to.

Windows 7 info, but still applies to Win 8: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/ff678296.aspx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keithlyncd (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi, I do not comprehend your meaning.

The address bar of a file I can access is:

D:\Pictures\2013-05-11 iphone

The following folder within the same "Pictures" folder I cannot access should be; D:\Pictures\2013-09-14 sony. When I click on this file the window opens "_You don't currently have permission to access this folder." 
_

D:\Pictures

Is all that is displayed in the address bar when I click on that folder I cannot access, \2013-09-14 sony will not be displayed.

If I click on the address bar and attempt to "_Edit address_", I can type in the full address and or choose the address from file as Windows shows me the file as it can see it. BUT once I have selected the correct address the usual window opens "_You don't currently have permission to access this folder."_


----------



## gamotosou (Aug 30, 2014)

Have you disabled inheritable permissions and attempted to add yourself with full access? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keithlyncd (Aug 30, 2014)

Sorry, I do not understand your meaning.

I have attempted in _Advanced Security Settings_ window to take Owner-ship of the file but cannot. In this window in my case the _Owner_: comes up as _Unable to display current owner._, followed by _Change_ prompt. I go through procedure to take ownership but nothing changes.

Please advise the procedure in detail to disable inheritable permissions and then how to add myself with full access?

I am still wondering why this security lock only happened on my Picture folders and not my documents folders?

Thanks for your interest and time.
Cheers.


----------

